# is this longcoat ear/foot flooff?



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

I thought my puppy was a longcoat because he looks like a sheep compared to his siblings, but I wasn't sure he had the ear/foot floof. It's hard to get pictures, he's such a squirmy devil (12 weeks) but is this the crimped ear flooff, and the long foot hair? 

I've enclosed a pic of him at 8 weeks and now at 12


----------



## SadTales (Jul 20, 2016)

I believe he is, you can just tell by his face, definitely a long coat. Nice pup.


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Re telling by his face, do you mean the longish hair on his forehead? Or something in the facial structure?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

He looks like he could be. Now don't go trimming his hair claiming he's a plush coat.
:wink2:


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

yes


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

with full body floof like his, you need not even ask... certainly a long coat and I imagine he'll end up pretty long/full/thick/plush in appearance as an adult.

ear floofies come into question more so when a dog carries the long coat gene but goes thru a coat stage where they appear to be short/stock coated except for the ears that give it away. and the floofies can be behind the ear, in the ear, around the ear or all. long coats go thru many coat changes, even well into maturity.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Nigel, you just made me laugh so loud!!!!!


----------



## brookwoodgirl (May 5, 2016)

Fodder said:


> with full body floof like his, you need not even ask... certainly a long coat and I imagine he'll end up pretty long/full/thick/plush in appearance as an adult.
> 
> ear floofies come into question more so when a dog carries the long coat gene but goes thru a coat stage where they appear to be short/stock coated except for the ears that give it away. and the floofies can be behind the ear, in the ear, around the ear or all. long coats go thru many coat changes, even well into maturity.



Thanks. I wasn't sure if that were so, or if he was just plush. The parents are both stock coated, and all his siblings were stock coats, not even plush. It wasn't till his ears started to come up that I thought I saw the crimping hair behind the ears that looks to me like a longcoat as opposed to plushy, and the hair between the toes seems longer too. But I'm not sure if that is just wishful thinking on my part 

My last longcoated GSD had the ear floofies behind and to the side of the ears into adulthood, but lost the floof in front that she had as a pup. She had the long feathers on her legs and toes, plus crimped hair on ears and toes. 

I'll be thrilled if he is a longcoat, and if he keeps the deep black bicolor markings like his father. But of course, I love him regardless.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Nigel said:


> He looks like he could be. Now don't go trimming his hair claiming he's a plush coat.
> :wink2:


Our last member that had a "plush" and wanted a stock coat wound up getting another puppy. The new puppy is a short stock coat. She is still trimming away on her first puppy, but not to the same degree now. :smile2:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

plush is a descriptive term that can apply to either coat type. genetically, they're a long coat or they aren't. I'd think that if he were a plush stock coat, one of his stock coated parents would have been plush. two stock coats can absolutely produce long coats. and if his father is a bi color, he most likely will be based on his current coloring and pencil toes.


----------

